#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  How an online payment gateway works?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Online Shopping become a astonishing thing. People engagement in online shopping is increasing day by day.which lead to a high demand in online payment system.
I would like to know about online payment gateway process.



Can you guys tell me how an online payment gateway works?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Online Shopping become a astonishing thing. People engagement in online shopping is increasing day by day.which lead to a high demand in online payment system.
> I would like to know about online payment gateway process.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me how an online payment gateway works?


A payment gateway facilitates the transfer of information between a payment portal (such as a website, mobile phone) and the Front End *processor* or acquiring bank. Here is a step by step guide detailing how payment gateway works work:

----------

